#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Best antivirus internet security

## sld312

Hi,



I use kaspersky internet security but usually it tells me your licence is blacklisted could any one tell me which is the best antivirus internet security should I use to delete kaspersky from my computer. :Confused: 

Thanks in advance.See More: Best antivirus internet security

----------


## aliali

am using AVG for a couple of years now and it works great

----------


## sa12345

Kaspersky Internet security is still the best IS solution

----------


## sol456

use avg anti virus

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

The leading free anti virus soft wares are 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


    For avast you need to do free registration after that they will send one key to activate the application

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


    This is Avira, Just download and install no registration.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


    This is AVG free antivirus.

    you can use any of these.

----------


## ShadowRaven

> You can use Trial Reset, so that every month reset and activate 30 days trial.
> 
> Download it from 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TROJAN attached  :Mad:

----------


## ShadowRaven

Use Spyboot and AVG (freeware); but I would start with trial ver of Kaspersly it is the best solution.
Beware a lot of "-----ed" versions are infected!

----------


## TMN

I know I am going to cause outrage here, but for me the best one is Norton. I have been using for many many years Norton Internet Security and Norton System Works on ALL of my machines. Never had a problem. Yes, Norton slows the system down, but is it a real issue nowadays with our powerful machines?

In addition to said I also use Ad-Aware and  Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware! :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Big Grin: . Never had any big problem with any  computer virus!

----------


## mid

I use a free antivirus, which is good enough and doesnot slow my machine
AVG is one of the best i know

----------


## adarshjaiswal

can anyone suggest me the website to download the -----ed internet security so that it doesn't get blacklisted.

----------


## mkhurram79

I am using avast antivirus professional and avira antivirus premium security suite. Best thing is these two softwares does not conflict with eachother and run at a time on system and gave results more than satisfactory.
Some of my frineds told me that eset node 32 is highest rated and best antivirus.

----------


## brahmhos

Dear, while everything else is free, atleast pay for the antivirus software. The industry best is Norton Internet Security 2009 and could cost upto US100 for a single user license. I had tried many free AV softwares but ultimately you end up with a mess in cleaning your system. AV softwares are designed in such a way that it had to be updated everyday with its central servers and it can easily detect whether it is a ****ed one or pirated one and they can create havoc on your system. Free softwares are not as effective as paid one in blocking trojans and malwares. You are the best judge to decide.
Best wishes

----------


## sld312

thank you a lot of

See More: Best antivirus internet security

----------


## Saraswanto

> Hi,
> 
> I use kaspersky internet security but usually it tells me your licence is blacklisted could any one tell me which is the best antivirus internet security should I use to delete kaspersky from my computer.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



So far I used Avira, it's no doubt

----------


## soni1

Accoring to me *Macrovirus oncall* is best for internet security .  I am using *Macrovirus oncall* last 5 months and I have never any problems in my computer because i m using of *Macrovirus oncall* .

----------


## mbc.engg

I am agreed with brahmhos. Atlease we must have license antivirus in order to have a smooth and virus free system. Other good thing about that nowadays antivirus softwares are not very costly. One may try for K7 Total Security or Quickheal Total Security. I am using K7 total security since last one year which is very cheap and also effective. Quickheal is best but costly. One may purchase 2 year subscription of quickheal and get 3rd year subscription free in quickheal.

But nowadays per my experience, all internet users must have daily updated antivirus.

----------


## Budiana

thanks

----------


## Budiana

thank you very much

----------

